
San Francisco's Yellow Cab Files for Chapter 11 Bankruptcy - coloneltcb
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/San-Franciscos-Yellow-Cab-Files-for-Chapter-11-Bankruptcy-366271321.html?_osource=SocialFlowTwt_BAYBrand
======
DrScump
This gets maximum visibility now, coming just before the Super Bowl crowd hits
town.

